# Auto Dimming rear view Mirror



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All,

can the Auto dimming rear view mirror be retro fitted? anyone know? I will have the tech pack, and Comfort & Sound pack on the new TT I'm getting but it doesn't come with the dimming mirror? Its a 2L S-Line Qtr S-Tronic.

Anyone know if its something that can be fitted?


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes you can. Have one fitted I had one fitted by a company called hazzydayz professional Volkswagen and Audi retrofitting it was about £250.
Ask for doug and say scott recommend you and he my do you a deal


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

daniel7474 said:


> Yes you can. Have one fitted I had one fitted by a company called hazzydayz professional Volkswagen and Audi retrofitting it was about £250.
> Ask for doug and say scott recommend you and he my do you a deal


 Did you have to have the windscreen removed or did they just put a new mirror on?


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

just replaced the mirror no need to remove the windscreen


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

The dimming mirror option also includes the light and rain sensor package, so can you get the mirror without the other bits...?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It will be on the car already.
The only diff with the Mk2/3 pack is the wing mirrors have to be added extra


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> It will be on the car already.
> The only diff with the Mk2/3 pack is the wing mirrors have to be added extra


Tosh, not sure if the dimming mirror is part of my pack. I've got the Comfort & Sound pack specced but don't think the dimming rearview is part of that? I might be wrong??

Guess I would have to buy a dimming mirror and take the one off that comes with the car?

Oh and thanks........you know what for 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its standard on the TTS, but for the sline its part of rain and light pack as below.
You can fit it as all it needs is power. The sensors for the dimmer are in the mirror not the screen.


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes that's right I have a s line and it comes with the light and rain sensors so I just got hazzydayz to fit the auto dimming rear view mirror


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

So they just need to replace the mirror in the S-Line with a dimming mirror. Where does the power for the mirror come from? is it already installed in the rain & light sensor unit at the top of the windscreen? if so can I not just buy a rear dimming mirror from Audi and install this myself? This is what I did a few years ago on my Audi A1, just got the part number and it plugged straight in to the sensor unit bit and the top of the windscreen.


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

The technician from hazzydayz run a wire down the windscreen pillar to the fuse box area at the end of the dashboard.
All so it needs to be coded into the car


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh I see, so the power has to be taken from the fuse box. When I added a dimming mirror to my A1 it just plugged straight in to the sensor already where the old mirror was, for the light/rain pack. Guess its not just a swap and plug fix then. Not sure why it would need coding as it has all the power switch on the mirror itself?


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

I could be Wrong about the codeing I would speak to hazzydayz they can tell you more


----------

